
Interactive deep neural net hallucinations, with source code - fla
https://317070.github.io/Dream/
======
joezydeco
About time Jonas made the front page. He's been on HN a while and freely
answers questions, both here and on his twitch stream
([http://www.twitch.tv/317070](http://www.twitch.tv/317070)).

~~~
317070
Sure, author here, ask me anything!

------
nickpsecurity
I love it! Looks more interesting than most stuff I've seen people draw on
acid. No surprise there were a lot of drug users interested in it lol. More
professionally, great that we have so many ways of debugging them now which
are visual and hence easier for developers to understand.

------
biot
Rule 34? I'm sure someone has trained this on porn already? That'd make for
some messed up images.

~~~
317070
We haven't seen porn on there yet. The most used word is 'nipple' (which in
the USA would be a pacifier) leading to vast disappointment. Best for porn
would probably be bathtub, brassiere or bikini (or a mixup of the previous). I
don't think there are dirty pictures in the imagenet-1000 dataset, so the
network doesn't know of porn. But there are 1.3 million images in the dataset,
so we don't know for sure.

------
lobo_tuerto
Amazing concept, and now there is bot acknowledging people petitions.

~~~
benanne
That has been there since the start :) it randomly picks from the chat
suggestions every minute and acknowledges the one it picked. I'm one of
Jonas's co authors, feel free to ask me anything as well!

------
louprado
Are there similar results for audio training data ?

~~~
benanne
Not to my knowledge. For speech it should be sort of doable to get enough data
to train a large net and then do inceptionism-style stuff with it. For music,
gathering enough training data is a huge challenge due to licensing issues,
among other things. My main research topic is deep learning for music, so I'd
love to try it sometime.

------
fla
warning: productivity killer

